# Help with Dry Mount Press -- Flattening Creased Paper



## brbeard (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,
I just bought a Seal Jumbo 150 Dry Mount Press off of ebay with the intent of using it to flatten some creased prints I have (not photos...giclee prints...basically just regular pieces of paper). Any recommendations for how I should do this (what temperatures, etc.) I've been running a few tests at the two lowest temps, and it doesn't seem to be having any effect. Has anyone here used a dry mount press to do something like this?  I have no experience with these presses... 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## usayit (Jan 26, 2008)

What type of prints?  RC paper... fibre.. cotton?


----------



## brbeard (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not a photo print (I know this is a photography forum -- it just seems like this would be the place where people would have experience with these presses).  It's basically just a piece of regular paper -- it's heavier weight though -- like card stock.  Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would use a hotter setting and place the paper between two pieces of clean boxboard (similair to the stuff CornFlakes come in). Warm up the press, then warm up the two boxboard pieces, then place the wrinkled paper between the boxboards and press them together. If the paper is really wrinkled, open and close the press a few times when you start to work out the creases. When you take them out of the press, leave them together and place them between the table top and a flat board to cool.
...Terry


----------



## brbeard (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Terry,
I'll give it a shot.  I've been experimenting with different temperatures and levels of humidity (I was told elsewhere that a bit of humidity would help -- this hasn't proved to be the case) and it's not seeming to work.  I've been doing 2-3 minutes max, so I'm going to seriously extend the time 15-20 minutes at a low temp.  I'll write back to let anyone know how it worked out.  Thanks again.

Brian


----------



## brbeard (Jan 27, 2008)

I take back what I said about humidity -- I may have just not given it enough of a chance.  I haven't tested it yet, but this info from the Wisconsin Historical Society seems promising -- http://www.wisconsinhistory.org/localhistory/articles/crease_removal.asp


Now that the dry mount press is out of the picture, this post doesn't really belong in this photography forum.  My apologies for becoming irrelevant


----------

